# Donkey Kisses!!!



## qtrrae (Feb 2, 2005)

This is our granddaughter, Morgyn Kelli!

She loves the donkeys and I think the feeling is mutual!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Donna, How precious!! Cute picture. Corinne


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Feb 2, 2005)

What a great picture especially with Valentines Day coming up.Your grandaughter is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## runaway ranch (Feb 2, 2005)

What a wonderful photgraph. I'm glad you are posting more of them on the web to share with us all.


----------



## luvmycritters (Feb 5, 2005)

Adorable picture - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shari (Feb 5, 2005)

That is adorable!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 7, 2005)

One word: EQUUSITE!!!!!!!


----------



## DunPainted (Feb 10, 2005)

Ohhhh, Donna!

What an adorable picture. Morgyn looks like she has a special way with donkeys! Do you think we should introduce she and David? They could go into business together as donkey ear massagers!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 10, 2005)

ADORABLE!!!


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote - Filipowicz Farm - "What a great picture especially with Valentines Day coming up.Your grandaughter is beautiful. Thanks for sharing"

I told my daughter and she has helped Morgyn make all her own Valentines with that picture on!

Thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Marnie (Feb 16, 2005)

Well, I like the idea of Donkey Ear Massagers! I could give them some work! Cute picture, I"d definately send it to Equusite!


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dimimore said:


> One word:  EQUUSITE!!!!!!!
> 311913[/snapback]
> ​


Just to be funny, that's 3


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 7, 2005)

Awwwww, very cute!!!


----------

